# Poodle Bloat - a video and what to do asap



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We should add that should this happen to any dog, it is not the time to film. It is urgent that the dog receive vet care, as this condition can rapidly cause death. I suppose this lady had no clue what was happening to her dog. I hope she survived.

There are precautions to take, an even preventive surgery for it. Surely those with standards will chime in.

I believe bloating happens almost exclusively in larger breeds. It would be extremely rare for a small dog to have this condition.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, Vita! Spoo owners need to be very vigilant as to the warning signs of bloat. I agree with Dechi that one should get their dog to the vet ASAP instead of filming, but I read the Youtube description on this dog and she was okay (thank God!)--she bloated but didn't have torsion, which is the often deadly component of GDV. 

My spoos have both had gastropexies, but that doesn't mean they can't bloat, just that they are less likely to have torsion if they do bloat. 

And yes, this condition affects spoos and other deep chested breeds. Toy and mini owners don't need to worry about it, as far as I know.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Small dogs CAN bloat....any deep chested dog can and all poodles are deep/lrg chested.
I read of a person that lost her Boston to bloat, and even the Vet did not suspect it and it was only after a necropsy after the dog died was it found to be bloat .... so it does happen, but is more common in the large breeds. It is a good thing to know the symptoms in any case!

One of the things I read is that dogs with slow motility (digestive issues) are going to be more at risk because the food stays in their stomachs longer, thus forming more gas.............that sounded logical to me!


P.S. I was curious because Molly has a really deep and large chest for a little dog.....


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ack, thank you for the correction, Molly. How sad about the Boston


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Vita for posting this.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Many breeds - maybe all - can have bloat, but it is most likely to occur in large, deep chested breeds. I feed two meals a day and add water to the kibble (as well as toppers such as canned meat or cheese). That is supposed to help prevent bloat. Right now the only dog I have that is a likely candidate is the Lab.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This can be so deadly. I lost my first poodle to bloat - I knew nothing about poodles then - she was a rescue. Good to know if there is an emergency vet close in case this is an after-hours problem.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow thanks for posting! It is hard to tell that there is anything wrong with the dog - unless you knew the dog well it looks like a dog who is just standing there. It is a very scary thing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the signs are very obvious that something is wrong. I'd be freaking out if one of my dogs was standing still, hunched like that with tail down and lip licking, turning head back to belly. Another warning sign I've head of is trying to vomit.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> I think the signs are very obvious that something is wrong. I'd be freaking out if one of my dogs was standing still, hunched like that with tail down and lip licking, turning head back to belly. Another warning sign I've head of is trying to vomit.


Oh yes I agree that if Luna was acting like that I would know immediately that something was wrong. But to an observer or maybe even a dog sitter they may not be phased by it. Also scary that if the dog was in another room of the house it may go unnoticed for some time since they aren’t making noise.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, I am not sure if I would catch this. What exactly are the signs?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I think the signs are very obvious that something is wrong. I'd be freaking out if one of my dogs was *standing still, hunched like that with tail down and lip licking, turning head back to belly. *Another warning sign I've head of is trying to vomit.


Those are the ones that stood out to me in the video, kontiki.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris bloated years ago, without tortion. Her symptoms were exactly like in the video. The emergency vet sent us home saying she had just an upset tummy. Her symptoms worsened. Off to our vet who was open by then.....xrays confirmed bloat. Her tummy was 4 time the normal size. Pain meds, anti anxiety meds and lots of gas-x later she was back to normal. They advcsed me to always carry gas-x and pain meds with me and give at first sign of symptoms and RUN TO THE VET. Thankfully we never had a repeat.....it was very scary.


----------

